# Insurance????????



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking for an opinion/help. My layout has been in place for a little over 2 years, outside in the weather with no problems. Although I bring my locomotives inside most of the time, the rest of my equip remains outside. My tracks run under the house therefore parking out of the weather is not a problem. Recently a new family moved in next door. I have caught thier kids in my yard several time. They have succeded in tearing up a few things and cutting my childrens trampoline. They have been asked not to come over of course but it doesn't seem to help. They know the train is there. They have asked to see it run. It is way too much trouble to bring in the rolling stock after every use. Even if I did bring them in, the track and structures are still there. I guess I need some type of insurance. I called my insurance office and they said that my homeowners may not cover. Is there some type of policy avalible for my trains. How and where do I find it. Does it cover neighborhood brats./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif I am almost ready to get a Pitbull!!!!!!!! 
If anyone has this already, are you happy with the coverage? What are your opinions about this problem??? 

Thanks 
Jeff 
Tallapoosa and Southern


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not be calling an insurance agent, I would be calling the police.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Might want to check out the program offered by NMRA- 
http://www.nmra.org/national/insurance/model_collection_insurance.html


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't there an old saw to the effect that "Fences make for good neighbors"? 13 foot stockade type sounds about right. Unfortunately, there are people these days who can't be bothered to be parents and actually supervise their offspring. Restraining orders might be all these folks understand.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a fence and a big dog would do the trick. Oh, and a lock on the fence. 

Cutting your trampoline and otherwise damaging your property? I'd be getting the police involved, too, if the neighbors are unresponsive to your requests to keep their kids out of your yard. Also, I would not reward them by running trains. Not when the picture you are painting shows they have no respect for you or your property. 

It really sucks that you have to go to extreme measures. 

Oh- and an adder: My coworker is getting a dog for a companion. Her insurance would drop her if she got a Pit Bull or a Rotweiler. Never heard of that before!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Call the police and then get a GLOCK!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used my fences to good advantage in protecting an ever-expanding outdoor layout with no incidents whatsoever since 2001 when I first ran outdoor model rail lines. However, many stateside neighborhoods have covenants that don't allow for the kind of fencing needed for protecting these outdoor model railroads. I could not afford the insurance in any case. I already checked.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 
#1 call the police or sheriff!! File a report on every thing, after a while the law will fix the problem, called the "squeaky wheel affect" or this is making us look bad.. 
#2 get a PAF ( personal article floater ) on your insurance policy.. 
Hope this helps.. 
BulletBob


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd call the police/sheriff and inform the parents that whatever the kids destroyed, they are going to pay for. It would be worth the money to get a good attorney on my side, too. Some of these people haven't been brought up to teach their children respect of other people's property. The pitbull is a good idea, too. hehehe. Or maybe a Shake!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Call the cops? oh, yeah. 2 probs 9at least around here)... 1. the cops don't want to be bothered with it because 99 times out of 100 the parents will deny their angels did it and the paperwork is too much hassle since the DA probably won't prosecute anyway. and 2. You'll get the reputation of "hating" kids, so they'll go out of their way to trash your stuff when you're not home (or even when you are -- something about the challenge) Better off suing the parents for damages done-- and even if you go that route make sure you catch them on video first. 

Maybe a HEAVY sprinkler hooked to a motion detector? A good soaking or two might slow them down.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Isnt there something about a "POSTED KEEP OUT" sign? Once you display one of those signs It is a misdomeaner for trestassing. 

And you can still have them arrested. I thought there was something about "REGISTERING" the signs. 

I know there would be retaliation and revenge. Seems sad that this goes on. Only takes one brat moving into a nice neighborhood. 

I live on a un improved road. The County wont even take car of it. No one wants to drived down it. So that is one pertection. 

Second My nieghbors kids are scared to death of me. They won't come near the place. 

You might even try some of those fake vedio servanlance camera's and some "VIDEO SURVALANCE IN PROGRESS" Signs also


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you just gone over and politely visited with they're parents about the problem you are having, or is it a problem with the whole family, and you don't want to talk to anyone?? If you do this first and it continues then i would call the police, and file a report each time there's an incident. If the police won't help visit the city council in your town about the police!!!! Might install video surveilance they're pretty reasonable on the market right now, I have an excellent expensive system that I would sell for less than I have in it, just email me about it, and on the insurance question State Farm insures mine, and they called the home office to confirm it. If your's doesn't find one that does even if it isn't the one mentioned above. The Regal/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an X10 type video camera in a window beside my front door. I intended to use it to see who was at the door. The video signal is transmitted via RF (2.4Ghz) to a receiver by the TV, but I have to throw a coax switch to see on my TV what is on the porch. I can also connect it to a VCR to keep a recording of what happens on the porch. 

I tried it for a while but since it is battery powered it won't run for very long (couple of hours at best). (I have no electrical power even close to the place where it is best situated so it has to be battery power, at least for the time being.) 

The kids in the neighborhood seem to have found it very quickly, but I really don't understand how, it is on the window sill of a narrow window and mostly hidden by the curtains and mullions of the window. Anyway, occurrences of minor vandalism initially went down! I was pleased.  

Unfortunately, they almost just as quickly discovered that it is not presently actually working and incidences of vandalism increased again. I think one of them dared another to do something just so they would get caught, but because it is not working I didn't catch them, so it has escalated. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 

If you put up a video camera I recommend against the fake ones. Put a real one in and keep a VCR recording all the time, even when you are at home. Use a second VCR to rewind the tapes (saves wear and tear on the one recording all the time) and review them when you notice something amiss in the yard. Three tapes are all that are necessary, one recording while the last one used is rewound and reviewed, and one to replace the one with evidence on it. 

If you have a spare PC with a video input you can get some software that records only one frame every few seconds. Then you don't have the headache of reviewing hours and hours of video that show nothing, and the video files are much smaller. There is also software that can detect motion and record full video only while something is moving. Evidence can then be transfered to DVDs to send to your neighbors! 

I will be going the PC route when I get power over to my camera. Then maybe my porch furniture will stay put and maybe I can catch the person that lets their dog rummage through the trash bag by the curb on collection day.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I have two of the fake camera's in plain site so everyone can see them in my back yard. The real kicker is the real camera is hidden inside a birdhouse that overlooks the whole back yard. Everyone see's the fake ones and never looks for the real one which is hooked up to a VCR in the garage.This has worked out very well for me. 
Fred/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoa A Glock, Big Dogg, Large Fence with razor wire, all excellant ideas. Believe me I have concidered them all. Thanks for all of the ideas. I have spoken at lenght with the parents, they have assured me that it will not happen again. I am sure I can take that to the bank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am checking on some insurance, There is always a chance of a large limb falling or maybe even a storm with damage. If anyone has an idea of insurance source or a positive or horror story about it let me hear it. My homeowners agent came by to look and he acted like I was stupid to worry about it. Its about time for an insurance change anyway!!!!!!! SOME PEOPLE JUST DON'T APPRECIATE OUR WONDERFUL 'RELAXING' HOBBY/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Jeff 
Tallapoosa and Southern


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have allstate insurance. the insurance guiy came to my house and assured me that my homeowners policy covers my outdoor railroad at no additional cost, and even put it in writing in my contract. The only thing i have to do is make an itemized list with pictures and recipts & ebay printouts count. Then he said "any chance I can see it run?" 

I don't have problems with the neighbors cause Zeus, my german shepard does a darn good job at keeping them on their own side. 
Terry


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bvdrr on 08/28/2008 1:44 PM
I have two of the fake camera's in plain site so everyone can see them in my back yard. The real kicker is the real camera is hidden inside a birdhouse that overlooks the whole back yard. Everyone see's the fake ones and never looks for the real one which is hooked up to a VCR in the garage.This has worked out very well for me. 
Fred/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif" border=0>




I really like that idea, Fred. There are places in the USA where having fake cameras is itself legally risky; adding a hidden real camera makes a great deal of sense and might remove any liability associated with fake cameras.

Mark


----------

